

Ask HN: How do hackers hack? - yuashizuki

How do hackers hack into systems and networks, like how do they discover vulnerabilities. Is it possible to learn this? Can you guys share some examples. I have briefly read through a few hacking for dummies type of books, but non of those techniques would actualy work in real life.
In the news you see so many of headlines claiming hackers hacked into bla bla. But it has always confused me of how they acctual do it. It would be awesome if you guys can share your thoughts.
======
homakov
I can call myself a hacker maybe - start from reading some blogs and articles,
maybe books too, but you have to be a good programmer first.

~~~
yuashizuki
I am preety good at programing, even know assembly. But still its really
boggles my mind of how these folks acctualy hack?

~~~
homakov
Start with simple concept like SQL injection or XSS. And keep thinking about
how you can use your code in a bad way. Check my blog too -
homakov.blogspot.com

------
9k548j219
nice try FBI.

